# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Recherche famille pour ma perruche mâle

## lizzie82

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Néru
*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 82 - Tarn-et-Garonne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0603279013
*E-mail :* gzllisa@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bonjour, 
Suite à la mort de ma perruche femelle je me vois contrainte de trouver une nouvelle famille pour mon mâle Néru. En effet, je suis dans l'incapacité de reprendre une perruche, et le voir tout seul me rend vraiment très triste. Je suis donc à la recherche d'une famille qui a déjà des perruches afin qu'il se fasse des copains. Néru adore voler, pour cette raison je souhaiterai le donner à quelqu'un qui laisse les oiseaux en liberté ou qui possède une grande volière. 
Néru est très gentil et curieux, il aime beaucoup chanter.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez la famille idéale pour NERU...tenez nous au courant

----------


## Gafi

Des nouvelles?J ai une mie qui possède une voliere et 2 perruches femelles mais elle est sur Paris

----------

